# SeaChem AquaVitro Premium Fertilizers



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone use these yet? A bit expensive compare to their normal line but god damn, those look like nice bottles.

I would actually leave the fertilizers out if mine look like these.










It says it has 3 type of Nitrogen but isn't KN03.

Do you guys even dose P? , or will fish food suffice?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have not used these products yet, but in general, commercially available fertilizers are overpriced.

Nitrates are one source of nitrogen, but you can also achieve it using urea and ammonia. Of course, we don't normally use this method because ammonia is harmful to fish/shrimp. The fact that this product has it reinforces the idea that the actual concentration of the fertilizer is quite low.

As for phosphorus, in a highly lighted aquarium, it becomes necessary to dose it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

They do look very nice, too bad I brought 800 g of KNO3. 

As for the phosphorus, my fish food contains quite a high amount of P. It is listed as 1.3 % , surely this is enough for a small tank? 

Would a bit of over feeding keep these levels up? Is there a difference between the P found in fertilizers and the kind coming from organic waste? 

This 800 g of KNO3 will last me two life times, I don't really want to store some white powder with a sticker that says KNO3 like I have to now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hard to say if there will be sufficient phosphorus coming from your fish food alone. It depends on several factors (how heavily planted your aquarium is, the types of plants you have, etc).

In any case, the phosphorus that is in the fish food is likely not accessible to plants, until the fish food has begun to decompose, at which point, you have other problems to worry about.

As for the storage of the potassium nitrate, I would recommend you store the main batch in an airtight container, with a small batch of it for regular mixing, etc., due to its hygroscopic nature.

And yes, I am aware that storing little containers of white powder may be a little suspicious to some people


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope havent tried, but looks like another marketing ploy. I have never ran into any nutrient deficiencies with a good EI dosing method, and my own modified dosing if Im dosing a lower lit tank. But if your not up for that stuff, then try it out, no harm if you got the cash to spend


----------

